# gnash or flash



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi!

I am a gnash user all the time. Sometimes works better sometimes like afterthe last update it stop works on the jibjab.com.
How is gnash compare with linux flashplugin? I never try but if is less problems than I will.

Thanks


----------



## darcsis (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been using gnash-devel. However, this still does work for many sites except youtube. If gnash-devel does not work for youtube, I will consider other substitutes.


----------



## Oko (Jan 17, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I am a gnash user all the time. Sometimes works better sometimes like afterthe last update it stop works on the jibjab.com.
> How is gnash compare with linux flashplugin? I never try but if is less problems than I will.
> ...



It doesn't compare. If you can use Linux Flash 10 that is what you should use. Gnash actually got worse after the most recent updates. I used both older Gnash and Flash 7 via Linux compatibility on OpenBSD and Flash simply works better for those sites which do not require flash 9 or above. I noticed Linux Flash 10 in pkgsrc of NetBSD but I am not sure if FreeBSD has enough linux emulator kernel support for Flash 10. Note also that I didn't bother to test sound. There is no way that anything ALSA related will work on OpenBSD. I am not sure about FreeBSD and NetBSD but it is worth trying.


----------



## jurrie (Jan 17, 2009)

How about swfdec? I was more impressed with it than with gnash, back when I tried it. Downside is lack of support in opera, but I think the same goes for gnash.


----------



## Oko (Jan 17, 2009)

jurrie said:
			
		

> How about swfdec? I was more impressed with it than with gnash, back when I tried it. Downside is lack of support in opera, but I think the same goes for gnash.





> It is still in heavy development. The intended audience are developers or people using it for pretested Flash animations (think embedded here).



IMHO it sucks. The new version 0.8.0 and above are not even compiling on BSDs. I believe that the reason is that the code is Linux specific.


----------



## jurrie (Jan 18, 2009)

I had it running on PCBSD on my laptop. Also, they claim to be compatible with both Linux and BSD. I don't recall the version I had installed, though.


----------



## orasis (Jan 18, 2009)

I am still clueless as to why Adobe continues to drag it's feet when it comes to development of a native FreeBSD flash plugin. - It would seem to me that the BSD license is far more compatible with Adobe's "outlook" than Linux and it's collective GPL mindset.


----------



## Djn (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had quite good luck with swfdec on youtube, though _only_ on youtube.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 23, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> It doesn't compare. If you can use Linux Flash 10 that is what you should use. Gnash actually got worse after the most recent updates. I used both older Gnash and Flash 7 via Linux compatibility on OpenBSD and Flash simply works better for those sites which do not require flash 9 or above. I noticed Linux Flash 10 in pkgsrc of NetBSD but I am not sure if FreeBSD has enough linux emulator kernel support for Flash 10. Note also that I didn't bother to test sound. There is no way that anything ALSA related will work on OpenBSD. I am not sure about FreeBSD and NetBSD but it is worth trying.



I agree with your comment but flash without sound is waste of time...
After reinstalling of FreeBSD I will give a chance to Flash 9. Who knows ).


----------



## nox@ (Jan 27, 2009)

Oko said:
			
		

> I noticed Linux Flash 10 in pkgsrc of NetBSD but I am not sure if FreeBSD has enough linux emulator kernel support for Flash 10.



Linux Flash 10 seems to work no worse than 9 for me on 7, it just needs some ports tlc now.   See this thread: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2008-October/005438.html
(at least the nspluginwrapper port has been updated in the meantime btw.)



			
				Oko said:
			
		

> Note also that I didn't bother to test sound. There is no way that anything ALSA related will work on OpenBSD. I am not sure about FreeBSD and NetBSD but it is worth trying.



Actually the FreeBSD Linux Flash 9 port uses libflashsupport which takes care of that problem, i.e. sound does work.  (also with Flash 10 here.)


----------



## morbit (Feb 17, 2009)

Gnash after installation works good unless you restart browser. Then (youtube.com) it loads content but doesn't play it. Tested under amd64(current) and i386(stable) and firefox3.

Swfdec just crashes firefox3.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have /gnash-devel/ and portupgrade -P seamonkey (latter 
required fam > gamin)... I think that is a combo
that enables youtube flash on i386. (_7).  Because it
(unexpectedly!) works here without a hitch
.........
I don't 
recall doing any further configuration than that port
and browser, though I have several other flash;wrapper 
ports installed


----------



## hydra (Feb 17, 2009)

I use the linux-flashplugin.


----------



## z0ran (Feb 17, 2009)

i'm not using flush, i tried to use "cclive" to download youtube files, everything goes great, but when i tried to play it with vlc it doesn't work

```
$ cclive http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=5-CR3o-Q2CU.flv
fetch http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=5-CR3o-Q2CU ...done.
verify video link ...done.
youtube_5-CR3o-Q2CU.flv  100%  81.3M / 81.3M                    78.8K/s  17m37s
```
any idea why, am i doing something wrong or..


----------



## hitest (Feb 20, 2009)

hydra said:
			
		

> I use the linux-flashplugin.



Yeah, me too.  Linux-flashplugin9 on linux-opera works quite well for me on youtube.


----------



## Dystemper (Mar 14, 2009)

linux-flashplugin9 using nspluginwrapper on native firefox3 works flawlessly for me. Check the freebsd handbook under browsers, many sites have tutorials suggesting using linux_base-f8 to get it to work properly but this is not the case as it freezes up, requiring you to kill npviewer.bin every time you want to load a new page using flash.


----------



## GlynM (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to admit I have taken the line of least resistance with this problem:-

Install wine.
Download the Windows Firefox installer and run it under wine - it will install firefox for you.
Use the Windows version of Firefox to download necessary plugins and then use wine to install them.
So far (about 9 months down the line) Flash works flawlessly as far as I can tell.

I don't like it - would rather have a native FreeBSD solution - but it works!


----------



## copypaiste (Apr 5, 2009)

I've installed gnash 0.85 recently and it works quite well with both opera and firefox. Youtube video lags sometimes, but not a big deal. Gnash is still far from ideal, but imo it works way better than linux-flashplugin+nspluginwrapper. And I really dislike the idea of having half of a linux system inside my neat and innocent FreeBSD installation 

@z0ran: I'm using youtube-dl+mplayer combo to download and watch youtube clips. Works fine for me.


----------



## knotabot (Apr 12, 2009)

z0ran said:
			
		

> any idea why, am i doing something wrong or..
> Reply With Quote


I think Youtube stopped allowing direct downloads of .flv file.
You have to take extra steps now.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 13, 2009)

GlynM said:
			
		

> I have to admit I have taken the line of least resistance with this problem:-
> 
> Install wine.
> Download the Windows Firefox installer and run it under wine - it will install firefox for you.
> ...



im no wine expert, but i tried the same thing and it was less than ideal... way less. ff crashed under wine constantly, sound was out of sync i could go on and on. and wine seemed to slow down my whole system. 
if you have some slick tips on how i could get this working better, id be a happy dude.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 13, 2009)

oh yeah, im on 7.1release p4


----------



## hermit (Dec 22, 2009)

copypaiste said:
			
		

> Gnash is still far from ideal, but imo it works way better than linux-flashplugin+nspluginwrapper. And I really dislike the idea of having half of a linux system inside my neat and innocent FreeBSD installation



i agree with u!


----------

